# IT Netz mit Erdschluss und FU's



## Balou (27 März 2004)

Moin,
hab mal ein Problem bei uns in der Produktion haben wir ein IT -Netz 500V mit mehreren FU's dran.
Vor kurzem hatten wir dort einen satten Erdschluss auf einem Motor (aufgebrannt) nach dem die Produktion angehalten war gingen alle FU's auf Störungen wegen einer zu hohen Zwischenkreis-Spannung die Stürung konnten wir auch erst nach behebung der Erdschlusses Quitteren. 
Leider zu spät den ein FU hatte sich bis dahin schon in Schall und Rauch aufgelöst.
Kann mir jemand sagen wurum die Meldung der zu hohen ZKS erst nach dem Abschalten kam?
Wie kann ich einer Zerstörung der FU's im Erdschluss-Fall vorbeugen?

MfG
Balou


----------



## smoe (27 März 2004)

Werden die FU's im Zwischenkreisverbund betrieben? Wenn ja dann sollten sie eine gemeinsame Stromversorgung inkl. FI haben.

smoe


----------



## Balou (28 März 2004)

*IT-Netz*

Moin

Die FU's haben keinen Zwischenkreis Verbindung.

Der defekte Motor hing auch direkt (ohne FU) am Netz.

Als hinweiß auf einen Erdschluss haben wir ein Iso-wächter im Netz

MfG Balou


----------



## Kurt (22 Juli 2004)

Hallo,
Die Antriebsmenschen haben für Betrieb am IT Netz eigene Gerätevarianten im Bauchladen.
WARUM:
Die Geräte dürfen keine Y-Kondensatoren (Ableitkondensatoren gegen Erde zum Störschutz) haben. 
1. Im Normalbetrieb hebelt der Y-Kondi die IT Schutzfunktion (etwas) aus.
2. Bei einem Erdschluss, liegt der Y-Kondensator zwischen dem ErdschlussAussenleiter und seinem aktiven Ende (Ebenfalls Aussenleiter oder ZK Potential oder wo ihn der Entwickler eben zum ableiten hingelegt hat). Das Gerät spuckt den Kondi und meist auch andere Bauteile aus oder grillt diese.
x. Bei einem IT geeigneten Gerät gibt es somit 'keine Störschutzklasse', eventuell eingesetzte Filter sind in der Regel Netzdrosseln oder Feritte die nur zur Glättung der Oberwellen und somit zur Beruhigung des Stromes da sind. Dies ist in der Norm auch so festgehalten.

Warum die FU's zu hohen ZKS melden - möglicherweise passt die interne Referenz zum messen der Spannung im ZK nicht mehr.
Wenn es sich um 230V Umrichter handelt, dann kann die zu hohe ZKS eher erklärt werden, wenn ein eventuell vorhandener Y-Kondi die Spg am N anhebt oder sich die Spg am Trafo durch den Erdschluss in Bezug auf N verschiebt.

Schutz ist teuer:
Bei 230V, bei einem Erdschluss ALLE 230V Geräte netzseitig abschalten - geht aber meist nicht so einfach.
Bei 230V Geräten ein Trenntrafo, sekundär Y gewickelt und Erdung am Sternpunkt und Überwachungsgerät.

Fazit:
Bei IT-Netz den Antriebsverkäufer fragen unter welchen Auflagen sein Gerät in einem IT Netz betrieben werden kann. Dann gibt es meist einige Seiten mit sehr viel Achtung zu lesen.

Frage:
hat Jemand ein PDF von Siemens 'Betrieb von getakteten Antrieben an IT-Netzen' oder ähnliches?

Kurt


----------



## Balou (22 Juli 2004)

Moin 

die Umrichter sind von Danfoss und für 500V ausgelegt am IT Netz und sollen da ohne Probleme Funzen.
Laut beschreibung kann man (muss aber net) EMV Brücken schalten um die Erdung (Y-Kondensator) abzuschalten.

Nun du schreibst das die ZKS nicht hochgeht sonder nur das Messpotential abhaut
warum geht der Umrichter dann hoch (der Y Kondensator war erdfrei).

MfG Balou

P.S. für mich iss das nicht erklärbar


----------



## Kurt (22 Juli 2004)

Hallo Balou,

ich weis auch nicht so genau.

Aus dem Handbuch eines Loher FU:


> 4.5.1 Ungeerdetes Netz (IT-Netz)
> DYNAVERT® I sind grundsätzlich zum Anschluß an IT-Netze geeignet.
> Da die Umrichter-interne Überwachung auf Erd-Strom reagiert, spricht diese im einfachen Fehlerfall nicht an.
> · Optional Isolationsüberwachung.
> ...



Leite ab:
Bei einem Erdschluss im IT-Netz kann die Netzspannung hochgehen.
Als elektrische Erklärung habe ich dafür nur - Spannungsverschiebung im Netz (Trafo).
Der Danfoss schaltet bei 975VDC ab, das wären etwas über 700VAC.

Danfoss


> Wird der VLT-Frequenzumrichter von einem
> isolierten Netz (IT-Netz) versorgt, so muß der Funkentstörschalter
> auf OFF (AUS) gestellt werden. In
> Stellung OFF sind die internen Funkentstörkapazitäten
> ...



Der Schalter war ja OFF 

Parameter 605 zählt die aufgetretenen Überspannungen
Parameter 614 gibt die letzte ZKSpannung aus.

Ergo: keine Ahnung   

Kurt


----------



## Balou (23 Juli 2004)

Moin

nja ok ZKS hin oder her wenn ich es mir aber Überlege dann ist doch in einem FU ein Gleichrichter mit ZKS Kondensator 
so wenn ich nun das ganze berechne (nach Tabellenbuch) hab ich ne 6 Puls Brückenschaltung das macht eien max Spannung zwischen den Außenleitern von 740V max 
Wie da plötzlich 940V endstehen können iss mir schleierhaft!

Scheinbar endstehen die aber denn sonst fliegt der hobel net in die Luft!

Was ich auch net nachvollziehen kann ist der Text im Handbuch bei Danfoss



> Wird der VLT-FU an einem isolierten Netz (IT-Netz) versorgt, so kann der Funkendstörschalter auf OFF gestellt werden.
> In der Position OFF sind die Internen Funkendstörkapazitäten wzwischen Rahmen und Zwischenkreis abgeschaltet.



JA muss ich nu oder kann ich sollte ich oder besser gar nix machen???

Oder is es besser alle FU beim Erdschlus schnellstmöglich vom Netz zu nehmen???

Der Erdschluss war nicht hinter einem FU er war dierekt mit der Sammelschiene der Verteilung verbunden!!!

MfG Balou


----------



## Zottel (23 Juli 2004)

Woher weisst du, dass es 940V waren?

Ist es denkbar, dass ein 500V-Umrichter gar keine 6-Puls-Brücke im Eingang hat, sondern 3 Dioden von Phasen nach ZK-Plus, Nulleiter an ZK-Minus? Dann müsste natürlich in der Einspeisung der Nulleiter vorhanden sein.  So etwas liesse sich dann wohl durch einfaches Umverdrahten aus der 400V-Variante ableiten. (ZK-Spannung 290V*Gleichrichtfaktor).
Wenn sich dann das Potential des Nulleiters durch den Erdschluss zu einer Phase hin verschiebt, tritt eine höhere Spannung auf.

Mit den Kondensatoren ist es wohl so, dass du sie rausnehmen musst, wenn der FI fliegt. Bei einem FU passiert vielleicht nix, aber mehrere bringen irgendwann den Auslösestrom zusammen.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juli 2004)

Hallo,
muss mich nochmal wichtig machen.

Aus Danfoss Beschreibung zu Schalter bei IT-Netz:
Bei 5000 - OFF wird empfohlen -> Hinweis auf Dokument MN.90.CX.02
Bei 6000 - OFF muss
Bei 8000 - OFF muss


> In der AUS-Stellung sind die internen
> Funkentstörkapazitäten (Filterkondensatoren) zwischen
> Chassis und Zwischenkreis abgeschaltet, um Schäden
> am Zwischenkreis zu vermeiden und die Erdkapazität
> (gemäß IEC 61800-3) zu verringern.



Die 975VDC ZK stehen als Abschaltschwelle im Danfoss Handbuch.
Bei Netz 400VAC ergibt sich eine ZK von x1,35 = 540VDC.
Bei Netz 500VAC ergibt sich eine ZK von x1,35 = 675VDC.
(Die 1,35 stehen auch im Danfoss Handbuch und sind üblich bei einer 6er Brücke)

Da der Erdschluss vor dem FU war, ist zu vermuten, dass die Überspannung vom Netz gekommen ist.

Wenn der magische Schalter im FU auf ON ist, dann ist es auch möglich, dass nur die Messelektronik was falsches ausgewertet hat. Es ist ja dann der elektronik GND über den Y Kondi Salat mit dem auf Erde liegenden Lx verbunden - wie sich das auswirkt, ?
Im Erschlussfall liegt der Y-Kondi nicht mehr zwischen UG und Erde, sondern zwischen UG und Lx. Wird der Kondi dadurch hochohmig (verglüh), dann ist er nur kaputt. Wird der Kondi niederohmig, gibt das einen (kurzen) Kurzschluss zwischen UG und Lx - ups - Eingangsbrücke Adee.
Warum ist dann ein FU kaputt? - möglicherweise hat es nur einer nicht ausgehalten, der Rest - oh Freude - schon.

Mir ist eine Anlage bekannt, bei der sich auf Grund vorhandener Y Kondis in den FU's, eine zweistellige Anzahl von Geräten beim ersten Erdschluss verabschiedet hat. Für den Gerätehersteller: 'eh klar... !'

Was tuen:
Schalter auf OFF und
wenn die IsoÜberwachung schreit, dann alle FU's sofort sperren und vom Netz - wenn das der Prozess zuläßt.

Gruss
Kurt


----------



## Kurt (23 Juli 2004)

noch was ->
Die UG+/UG- Spannung muss bei einem Umrichter symetrisch zu PE sein.
Wenn PE plötzlich das Potential von Lx(Erdschluss) hat, dann ist diese 'Waage' aus dem Gleichgewicht.
Möglicherweise deshalb die UZK max Meldung

Kurt


----------



## Balou (23 Juli 2004)

Nabend

@Zottel
hmm gute Idee aber unser 500V IT Netz hat nur 3 Aktive Leiter L1/L2/L3 und einen PE und keinen Nullleiter und ein Danfossman hat uns gesagt das alle Danfoss Umrichter 6 Punkt Brücken haben außerdem müsste ich bei deiner Variante nen satten Erdschluss bekommen

Ich weiß net ob es wirklich 940V waren so stand es zumindest im Display 

@Kurt
wie meinst du das mit Symetrisch 
meinst du +UZK nach PE 370V und -UZK nach PE auch 340V

MfG Balou


----------



## Kurt (24 Juli 2004)

*JA*  +UG -> PE ~340VDC und -UG -> PE ~340VDC => ~680VDC UG+-
_wie wird das wohl mit dem Vorzeichen sein_
aber
ob man das elektrisch auch so messen kann weis ich nicht.
Werde es bei der nächsten Gelegenheit probemessen...
Die Geräteinnereien sind jedenfalls so ausgelegt.

Kurt


----------



## Kurt (4 August 2004)

Habe gemessen (im TN Netz):
Proband war ein Movidrive.
Messgerät Common auf PE.
PE gegen +UG -> +280VDC
PE gegen -UG -> -280VDC
+UG <-> -UG = 560VDC
Netzspg -> ~400VAC

Wenn sich das Potential von PE verschiebt (zB auf Lx liegt),
dann verschiebt sich die gemessene Spg und wenn sich 
die UZK Messung auf PE bezieht oder die Masse des Gerätes
auf PE liegt, dann misst das Gerät Mist.

Kurt


----------



## Balou (4 August 2004)

Nabend

hmm 

wir haben bei uns bei einigen FU s zu Testzwecken die Brücken der Y Kondensatoren und auch der Kondensatorn die vom ZK zum PE gehen rausgenommen alles prima die Messung von UZK hat auch keine Verbindung zum PE also Merkt der doch gar net wenn das Potential net Proportional zur erde ist.

Ich werd mir das mal aufmalen wie die Kondensatoren liegen und so.
Ich kann mir das net Erlären die Spannung geht irgendwie hoch ???

Wenn nixs hilft die nächste Nachtschicht kommt sicher und bestimmt auch ausgerechnet dann ein erdschluss   

MfG Balou


----------

